# App pour photo en 16/9



## Fadasse (18 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche un app pour faire des photos en 16/9, quelqu'un en connait ? Je n'en trouve pas, je dois mal chercher peut-être.

Actuellement j'utilise PuddingCam mais la résolution est trop basse sur mon Iphone 4 (1280x692). Je ne sais pas ce que ça donnerai sur un 4S.

Merci


----------



## Fadasse (19 Février 2013)

Ah ben voilà ! J'ai trouvé ProCam avec une résolution de 2592x1458. Voici qui exploite la résolution de l'iPhone 4.

Bon si il y a mieux je suis preneur bien sûr.

Vivement mon 4S ...


----------

